# "Blue Marlana" 7/4/2014



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlana and I skipped the tournament this year, (Sorry Wes and Keith) but decided to make a last minute trip on Friday afternoon and fish close. We headed to the nipple and trolled towards the elbow. Green and scattered everywhere. Marlana was getting frustrated until Mr. Blue showed up around 645 pm. She made quick work of him (18"). The fish put on an amazing aerial fireworks display for us, and tired quickly. He was green and pissed at the wire. We got him settled down, took a few pics, and released him in great shape. 

Eased down to the spur after that, and released a nice little sword. 45" ljtf. We caught a few sharks, then decided to just relax and enjoy the solitude. 

We headed back north Saturday morning, but the bite was slow. We caught a few bonitos and a decent wahoo. Back in time to watch the weigh in, and enjoy a few cocktails with friends.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Great colors on that blue. You look jacked


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome trip! Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Man, he's lit up!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Life is good, no?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

What a great time had. Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job guys! We could have used that one ourselves!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Thonas J Ryan likes every post on this thread.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Great colors on that blue. You look jacked


There's a woman and a marlin in the pic and you make a comment of the guys physical features????????


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job Dave and Marlana !!! way to go on the blue and sword.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

SSSSoooo coo!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Always finding the marlin great job y'all. We missed you Friday night


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Solid trip :Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Dave and Marlana! That is an awesome trip, especially with the water conditions. Great job!


----------

